# LOST ALL RECORDINGS



## bricco (Mar 28, 2008)

I just disconnected the power to my TiVo Edge to move some things around. Put it back in place, reconnected all cables, and walked away. When I turned it on later, I noticed that my shows were all gone. I checked the deleted shows list and that was empty, too. I checked my To Do List and everything was there. My favorite channel list was correct. Didn’t change a thing except for my saved recordings. In recorded history it showed all my recent recordings that I watched, but the one show I didn’t watch, said Did Not Record. I know it recorded because I saw it listed this morning. I just lost nearly 1 TB of saved recordings. Luckily, my TiVo Roamio Plus has all the saved shows duplicated, so all I have to do is transfer back to Edge for backup. Why do you think this happened? The Edge was in standby and was not recording at the time.


----------

